# Atlas and Ball jar questions



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Oct 22, 2022)

I bought an Atlas jar today and while researching it, realized the "ATLAS" was smaller than on some other examples. I know that its not "rare" but I was wondering if it increased the price at all. Also what would be a general age range for it.




I also bought a Ball jar a couple days ago. What would be a general price range for it? I have dated it to 1910-1923.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 5, 2022)

Note the dash on either side of "ATLAS".  This is the early version of the Atlas Strong Shoulder and dates from 1919 into the 1920s according to the Standard Reference.  Once the dashes were dropped, these jars were made into the 1950s.  They can be fun to collect all on their own as they come in a wide variety of colors.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 6, 2022)

Thanks, do they go for about the same price as the jars without the dashes/with the bigger letters?


----------



## gdog68 (Nov 6, 2022)

I have one identical to your atlas jar, the lettering on yours seems to be spaced out farther than mine. I found it yesterday dont know how much they sell for though


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 7, 2022)

These jars (as well as the Ball jar you showed above) are 100 years old more or less, but both Ball and Atlas made a gazillion of them.  Price varies somewhat with what area of the country you're in and the availability of jars.  The average aqua jar will generally go for about $2 - $5.  There's not much of a market for more common jars of this era.  Throw in something unusual about it, striking color, crudeness in the embossing, junk or swirls/bubbles in the glass can make it more desirable for collectors.  I've recently sold sky blue (not aqua!) Atlas Strong Shoulder jars for $10 each.


----------

